# Adding more seed to bare spots after overseeding



## jboss10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Just quick - what are your suggestions for areas that look kind of sparse, especially the spots that were bare prior to overseeing? I definately put down an adequate amount of seed in these areas but they still are not super lush. Should I just be patient? Has only been a week and a half from seed down. Grass is maybe 2-2 1/2 fall so far (some spots) and less in others. Should I wait until I mow in another week or 2 before I pass judgment and start throwing more seed down? Will it tiller nice after some mowings?

Thank you


----------



## Dmega (Aug 8, 2018)

@jboss10 
Wait to mow. It gets shaggy but you have to resist the urge. Depending on the grass seed some germinate fast while others can take a month. What seeds did you throw down?

If you decide to throw down more seed you will have to extend the time to mow further to allow new seed germination.


----------



## jboss10 (Jul 30, 2018)

It was a 90% TTTF with 10% KBG. I know that Kentucky can be sluggish. I'll just be patient  there's always next year to fix as needed.

Yeah it will look a little shaggy but it's worth the wait. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Im in the same boat as you. Im just over a week since seeding. But about everyday i find a new thin spot i get the garden weasel out to break up the soil and sprinkle more seed. Grass is shaggy and when i finally do mow im gonna have a mess of clippings that om worried will make to much thatch. I dont have a bagger for my mower.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Just a tip for the guys that are doing some reseeding, don't throw any more scotts fertilizer down with weed preventer as it will turn your grass pure white when it does come up. I thought the seed washed away and so did the fertilizer, but the fertilizer didn't, so it got a double dose. ( not that it happened to me ) ha ha


----------

